# DNM AO30RC Luftdämpfer 165mm



## scwd (25. November 2003)

*DNM AO 30 RC Fully Luftdämpfer der Extraklasse:*


http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2768063893&category=30745

# Federung: Doppel-Luftkammer
# Dämpfung: Öl/Luft
# Einstellungen: Luftdruck/Zugstufe/blockierbar(Rebound System)
# Gewicht: 302 g
# UVP: ab 209 
# Einbaulänge: 165mm
# Einbaubreite: 22mm
# Buchsendurchmesser: 8mm
# incl: Buchsen, orig. DNM User Guide

Startpreis: 9,90 


Schaut rein, es lohnt sich!!!


----------

